# Reds and Drum 2-5-17



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

It was tough this weekend. Saturday the east wind was creating such a strong rip current down the beach that I couldn't even get a 8oz weight to hold. Needless to say, we did't try to fish for long.
Luckily the wind switched around to the south last night. Got to the beach around 9am with a couple friends to give it another try. The fishing was slow, but we did manage to catch a few reds and drum. I really thought the fishing would have been better today, but I guess you can't win them all. We were using crab and shrimp in the second gut. Managed one keeper red on shrimp , but mostly hard heads and small sting ray were hitting it. It was thick with dinner plate size rays, so if your planing to wade out make sure to shuffle your feet.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

few more


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

Great job! I was down today opposite the mooring area and besides 2 hardheads early, nada for the rest of the day. Something was nibbling at the crab, but no good bites. More weed than I expected, but at least no rain.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for the great pics ... !

.


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

Great Pics! Awesome fish. Am planning on taking the kids on Sunday.
I went a couple of weeks back, but didn't catch any. I guess i wasn't locating my bait in the right place.
Sharkchum, I was wondering if you have any tips on how to know where along the beach you decide to stop and try? Do you always find a cut, or most of the time there aren't any, and you just trow anywhere on the far side of the guts or throughs, on the side that faces the beach as you describe on your post named "Let's talk bait placement" from sept '15 (http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1652322)? 
Thnx.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

eliris said:


> Great Pics! Awesome fish. Am planning on taking the kids on Sunday.
> I went a couple of weeks back, but didn't catch any. I guess i wasn't locating my bait in the right place.
> Sharkchum, I was wondering if you have any tips on how to know where along the beach you decide to stop and try? Do you always find a cut, or most of the time there aren't any, and you just trow anywhere on the far side of the guts or throughs, on the side that faces the beach as you describe on your post named "Let's talk bait placement" from sept '15 (http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1652322)?
> Thnx.


 Short answer: Look for shell's, clay, old pylon's, cross guts , or any type of structure and cast for the white water where the waves are breaking.

Long answer: I would have to write a 5000 page book and it still wouldn't cover everything.
Being successful in the surf is a complete system where every part matters. Your rod, reel, line, hooks, sinkers, leaders, swivels, baits, location, season, weather, tides, currents, barometric pressure, and moon phase are all equally important. Missing even one part of the system can lead to failure, if your missing 2 or more parts your gonna be eating your fish from Long John Silvers for the rest of your life.


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks. I guess it's more art than science.
i hope my luck improves this time.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Great pics!
Good to see the reds!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Yup that is a BIG fish!


----------

